# Orient Star Gmt'S



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

From another thread I was recommend an Orient Star GMT watch and was wondering what you guys thought of them.










I have got my eye on the white one;










I the prices are also really good at just 30,000 yen~ I only wished it had a see-through back.

Do you know of any other GMT models and what do you guys think about the Orient GMT's?


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I like them very much also these i have this on my wrist most of the time.










bowie


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

bowie said:


> I like them very much also these i have this on my wrist most of the time.
> 
> bowie


Very nice! I love the yellow GMT hand :thumbsup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Can't seem to find them on sale here in the US.


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Can't seem to find them on sale here in the US.


They are really rare in Japan too. Most watch shops only sell the Orient 3 Star watches. I mentioned in my last thread that Orient watches are really rare, but these GMT's are about as rare as finding a real life Pikachu in Japan!

If you go into a watch shop in Japan, the odds are that they will have Citizen, Seiko and Casio watches, but no Oreint ones. I wonder if it is because they are focusing more on their foreign customers or that they aren't that big of a company compared to the other big dogs.
























Recently came across this one ^ Wish that I knew of a shop that had GMT's in stock so I could have a look at these watches close up.

Also comes in a blue, but I prefer the black.


----------

